# Gear for sale soon



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I'm posting this with a heavy heart...

As much as I love Fly fishing and tying flies and collecting gear, it takes up too much of my time and I am struggling to keep up with the everyday basics such as cleaning and maintaining my home, so something has to give. And, as many of you know, I am struggling with serious shoulder issues. I will be getting rid of my collection.

Below is a list of what's available. Serious inquiries only, please and don't insult me with your offers.
Thanks for reading and understanding...

1. Dustpan and brush

2. Sponges

3. Febreeze spray

4. Mop and bucket

5. Window cleaner

6. Vacuum

7. Dishwashing liquid

8. Laundry detergent

9. Fabric softener

10. Laundry baskets

11. Toilet brush

12. Cleaning sprays

13. Scrubbing brushes


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s funny shit! Well done.
What’s bottom dollar for the Febreze? I have no time to haggle.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m sure my wife would love these. PM for prices.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like you've got your priorities sorted out just fine....


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Would you separate the dustpan and broom?

Where are you located?

Can u post more pichers?

How old is the dustpan?

Are you the original owner?

Would you trade for a nearly new Walmart broom and dustpan?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You still got the warranty card on that toilet brush?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

How many hours are on the Vaccum?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Too funny. Good luck with the sale. I'm sure everything will work out.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I’m sure my wife would love these. PM for prices.


Ya man! Good thinking! Christmas coming up...what woman wouldn't love a new dustpan??


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

You may want to hold onto that toilet brush. They just don’t make that model anymore and the new ones cost twice as much and aren’t near as good. You never know when you will return to your true passion, especially if that shoulder heals up! Probably just need some cbd and goji berry balm and shoulder will be good as new.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

How tippy is the laundry basket? Would it work to haul my family laundry, or is it better suited for just a couple people?

I would mainly be using it for me and one other person but would like the option to haul 4 people's laundry to and from the sandbar.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

What horsepower is the vacuum....???? A/C or D/C....??


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What kind of Vacum


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

How skinny of a shag will the vacumn get?


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Vacuum looks tippy!


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, you got me. I was feeling so sorry for you. (And hoping for a deal on some fly gear)


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I'm posting this with a heavy heart...
> 
> As much as I love Fly fishing and tying flies and collecting gear, it takes up too much of my time and I am struggling to keep up with the everyday basics such as cleaning and maintaining my home, so something has to give. And, as many of you know, I am struggling with serious shoulder issues. I will be getting rid of my collection.
> 
> ...


LOL..... Oh I was baited up with that like a cut bait rig...hook, line, sinker and a chunk of cut shad!! I think you already got the highest number of "Likes" of any post on microskiff to date within the shortest period of time!  

It first read like something that my wife would be happy that I would do. But your list is exactly what I want to do, but would include all the items she wants me to fix, re-do, paint and all the future projects she has in mind, for me doing over the next 6 months!


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Can't believe it made it this far without an admin posting this on it:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/3-things-read-before-posting.46788/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

sandyharris said:


> Can't believe it made it this far without an admin posting this on it:
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/3-things-read-before-posting.46788/


Agreed he can't think about selling he's gotta make the plunge and price them out.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

Now that is funny, cant wait to tell my wife this one.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Need something for scale on toilet brush. Need a spare dust pan, make fair windshield scrapper for 3 times a winter here in Atlanta area.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Well......my dustpan arrived today. It was not what Mr. Barrelcooker advertised it to be. The dustpan had wear-and-tear and structural issues....when in fact he told me it was nearly new. He offered my money back....but I decided I’d keep the dustpan anyway.

I got hosed.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I fell for it. That was good.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I hear the new Orvis Helios dustpan can collect 30% more dust and it's only $1099.99. I'm holding out for it.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Much cheaper than the Yeti dustpan.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> Much cheaper than the Yeti dustpan.


yeah the Yetis are just trendy.

send that faulty one back and I'll send you a new one. It was dark when I got it out of the closet.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Is the vacuum 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

georgiadrifter said:


> Much cheaper than the Yeti dustpan.


I wrote a tutorial on youtube on how to modify a Dollar Tree dust pan to be every bit as good as the Yetti---for all the millions who are interested, please see my website...


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Can you take an outta state two-party check w/ insufficient funds?


credit to Homer Simpson...


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

LOL that right there is some funny stuff.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I hear the new Orvis Helios dustpan can collect 30% more dust and it's only $1099.99. I'm holding out for it.


PM sent


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Not sure which is more hilarious? The Original post or the comments. Funny stuff!!


----------

